# Say something good...



## Makalakumu (Feb 24, 2006)

The object of this thread is to say something good about the last person who posted.  

The rules are that you can only comment on the last person who posted and you must leave a positive comment regarding contributions to the MT community.

This is a little feel good community building thread that will help people get to know each other a bit.  You may have to do a little research about the person who posted in order to find out about them.  One way to do that is to click on their name and check their personal profile.  One can also look at the same menu that one sees the "profile" option and pick some of the other options in order to research a bit.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 24, 2006)

Upnorthkyosa every time I see your aviator it makes me feel good.
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Feb 24, 2006)

Terry has a big heart and great love for his art.  I enjoy his posts and I believe him to truly be one of the greatest people that MartialTalk has.  He is very humble and very knowledgeable about his art.  I love his sense of humor.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 24, 2006)

Lisa

I think that you have a level-headed approach to conversations that really approaches all POV's neutrally.  Many people say that they do this, but very few actually, IMO, do this.  

Also, it's nice to see a MAist who is willing to bare all of the other things on their plate.  Your example really keeps it real and I've appreciated some of your advice on how to balance things in the past.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 24, 2006)

Upnorthkyosa you are only a hand full of fulltime poster that I have grown to accept to know there values and techs. in the Art of your choice, last thing is I still love the penquins.
Terry


----------



## bignick (Feb 24, 2006)

I respect Terry for his dedication to the art and lack of MA politics in his posts.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll bet bignick is one hell of a guitar player, and I'd buy him a beer anytime.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 24, 2006)

Rutherford has a good sense of humor and consistently posts in a repectful manner even if he disagrees.


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 24, 2006)

SLTL, has all the qualities needed to be a great friend and isn't afraid to try new endeavors, ach including moving!  TW


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 24, 2006)

Tiger Woman is one of many who brings high quality to the posts and over all atmosphere to Martial Talk. :asian: 

For you m'lady. :asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 24, 2006)

Caver is a good friend to those around him and has a good sense of humor!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 24, 2006)

Ping makes a day go by with fun conversations 

And this is for you too...


----------



## Kacey (Feb 24, 2006)

That is a *really *cool dragon - may I ask where you found that image?  I love mythical beasties.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 24, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> That is a *really *cool dragon - may I ask where you found that image? I love mythical beasties.


 
Kacey

I really enjoyed our discussion in "the study" regarding special education and inclusion.  I have also enjoyed your opinion as a high ranking woman in the art of TKD.  Both of these things have shown that you are a thoughtful person and that when you post people should really cue in.


----------



## MSUTKD (Feb 24, 2006)

Upnorth,


You are very dedicated to what you do.

ron


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 24, 2006)

Ron

I really value your experience in the korean arts.  I particularly appreciate the fact that you can translate the languages and help us correctly pronounce our terminology.  This is a constant struggle because I am not a native speakers nor am surrounded by people who speak the language.  I have to say that your example has inspired me to learn an asian language...because I can see the benefit to understanding my art.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 24, 2006)

upnorthkyosa-  I think your avatar is very funny, and you are very helpful here at MT.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 25, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> upnorthkyosa- I think your avatar is very funny, and you are very helpful here at MT.


 
tkdgirl

Not only do you have a fine appreciation for avatars, but you are also making a good many steps to becoming a fine member on MT.  I can see from your posts that you are getting into cross training or are currently cross training.  This perspective, from someone who is branching out from a base, will really help people here begin to see things from a new perspective.  

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Drac (Feb 25, 2006)

I must agree with the other poster..I love your avatar..


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 25, 2006)

Drac Love your name and I really enjoy all the input you have given this board, also your insight into self defense is just fantastic.
Terry


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 25, 2006)

Terry-  You are one of the members here I respect a lot.  You are very helpful, insightfull, funny, and diplomatic when the need arises.


----------



## Carol (Feb 25, 2006)

TKDGirl, you have been so welcoming and so supportive of me joining the community here.  I've appreciated learning what you have to say about your training, and I don't think I've repped you anywhere near enough to reflect how highly I think of you.

Carol


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 25, 2006)

lady_kaur is very polite and helpful.  She seems to be a genuinly nice person.​


----------



## Sam (Feb 25, 2006)

Technopunk, the things you say make me laugh my *** off.

Hot Ninja Action!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> Technopunk, the things you say make me laugh my *** off.
> 
> Hot Ninja Action!


 
Sam, you are always the center of attention and that is a good thing I have always enjoyed your witt.
Terry


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 25, 2006)

Terry has always been one of my favorite people on this site along with Robert Rousselott who does not post anymore and others.  Terry for his accomplishments has always remained quite modest a real classy individual and a great human being.  Very respectful of others and always trying to lend a helping hand.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 27, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> Terry has always been one of my favorite people on this site along with Robert Rousselott who does not post anymore and others. Terry for his accomplishments has always remained quite modest a real classy individual and a great human being. Very respectful of others and always trying to lend a helping hand.


 
evenflow1121

I really like discussion topics where I can get a perspective from many different arts.  I appreciate your input from the kenpo perspective and I'm glad you decided to hang around here.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 27, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I really like discussion topics where I can get a perspective from many different arts.  I appreciate your input from the kenpo perspective and I'm glad you decided to hang around here.
> 
> upnorthkyosa



Upnorth, I gotta say you hang in there on those discussions no one else wants to have and seem to strive for a better understanding of the world we live in and the people in it.  Examining possibilities, even when they are unpopular, is the mark of the open mind.  I respect that.

shesulsa


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 27, 2006)

Shesulsa - I find you to be a very strong willed and strong minded person and you are very giving with the information you have, willing to take the time help others (myself included) when they ask.


----------



## bignick (Feb 27, 2006)

It's always nice to have other computer geeks like Ping around


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 27, 2006)

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading Nick's posts.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 27, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I have thoroughly enjoyed reading Nick's posts.


 
One of the things that I have always appreciated about your posts is the persective of an older martial artist just beginning an art.  I think that this brings something really unique to MT, because many of our beginners tend to be a little on the immature side.  Seeing things from your perspective has really helped me understand a few things about my own art in more detail.  TSD and Ko Sutemi have alot in common.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 27, 2006)

Upnorth, your dedication to researching the the things that interest you is what I have found to be your most striking quality.  You are not satisfied with second hand information and opinions, rather, you seek a genuine understanding founded on facts and reality.  I respect that.

One other thing - I have really admired your ability to maintain your composure even when confronted in unfriendly ways.  You're a strong and confident man.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 27, 2006)

Dan has a level head, and keeps up to date on his mod-ly duties.


----------



## Carol (Feb 27, 2006)

Technopunk, I don't think I've ever seen an avatar of you that hasn't made me smile.  You have a level head, a great sense of humor, and you are very knowledgeable about your art.   :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 27, 2006)

Lady_kaur is fast and beat me to the post on TP.

Though you haven't been here long, my impression is that you are also level-headed, even-keeled and not easily riled.  You seem to have a sense of fun which is awesome, and you're not afraid to step into the fray with a clarion comment.  I'm glad you're here.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 27, 2006)

Shesulsa knows lots of stuff... and her rapier wit always makes me giggle.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 27, 2006)

Technopunk-  you have a nack to make others here laugh, and at the same time, are quite helpful when others have questions or problems.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 27, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Technopunk- you have a nack to make others here laugh, and at the same time, are quite helpful when others have questions or problems.


 
 TKDgirl you are a trill aminute you always bring sunshine to my day with your post and I personally thank you for that.
Terry


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 27, 2006)

Terry, I've always enjoyed your posts... your wording needs a bit of tweaking :wink2:  but you are fearless in speaking your mind and bringing things out in the open. In this day and age that's a great quality. :asian:


----------



## Sam (Feb 27, 2006)

MA-Caver... You always have a piece of good, common sense advice to give a hot-headed teenager. I think you could probably reason with a wall, and win.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 28, 2006)

Sam, you have a great sense of humor and I appreciate the honesty with which you post.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 28, 2006)

tigerlady you always give the best advice and i always look forward to your post for that i thank you


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 28, 2006)

Hong Kong Fooey, your a #1 super guy.  Quicker than the human eye. Youve got style, a groovy smile...​


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 28, 2006)

TP, you're like a crab - hard, tough exterior but all mushy inside. You're a good person ... *oops - I wasn't supposed to say that out loud, was I?*


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 28, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Hong Kong Fooey, your a #1 super guy. Quicker than the human eye. Youve got style, a groovy smile...
> ​


 
Technopunk, you're a great contibutor to Martial Talk, with lots of informative posts.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 28, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Technopunk, you're a great contibutor to Martial Talk, with lots of informative posts.


 
Jonathan...
You are an insiteful person! With a good name (give or take the "..athan" part   ). I enjoy reading your posts/replies. 
....and.......that picture of that Kyudo lady..., that's pretty cool!

Your Brother
John


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 1, 2006)

Brother John-  you're like a "big brother"-  giving helpful info, funny, and encouraging to me here on MT.  Thanks!


----------



## bignick (Mar 1, 2006)

tkdgirl....you have a sweet avatar and you help represent the femal TKDers on the board.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 1, 2006)

Bignick, your posts about your art are most often well thought out and well presented.​


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2006)

Technopunk you are always open minded and have a great sense of fairness and that is what I respect most about you.
terry


----------



## Raewyn (Mar 1, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Bignick, your posts about your art are most often well thought out and well presented.​


Technopunk, you have a good sense of humor and witt that I can relate to! It is always interesting to read your posts as I never know what you are going to come up with next


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2006)

Raewyn you are a sensible and very likeable person and I fully enjoy your posting.
terry


----------



## Raewyn (Mar 1, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Raewyn you are a sensible and very likeable person and I fully enjoy your posting.
> terry


Sensible!!  Ive never been called that before 

Terry - you are just the beez neez!!  Always have something interesting to post!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 1, 2006)

Raewyn ~ you are always sweet, thoughtful, and supportive. YOU are the beez neez my dear.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 1, 2006)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Raewyn ~ you are always sweet, thoughtful, and supportive. YOU are the beez neez my dear.


 
Tigerlady - I feel that when I read your posts, I'm seeing MA from an entirely different perspective.  You are really clear about your training and your goals and about how MA affects you personally and I think that this is part of what makes MT so fresh.


----------



## someguy (Mar 1, 2006)

Upnorthkyosa- you seem to know a lot.  
You also seems to be a pretty good person.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2006)

Someguy you are a brief soul but you have so much info. and knowledge withen in you Sir.
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 1, 2006)

Terry, in a world full of sportsmen, you are an artist through and through.  You're genuine.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 1, 2006)

Shesulsa, I've told you before how much I enjoy your posts, the wonderful job you do as a moderator, and how thankful I am you convinced me to become a supporting member.  Your place at the top of the rep heap is well deserved.

But, I've been meaning to tell you how much I like your new Avatar and haven't done so.  Allow me to correct that situation.  It's a very beautiful picture, and I enjoy seeing it.  Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Monadnock (Mar 1, 2006)

Rutherford, all I know is you're in VT and that reminds me of gooooood Maple Syrup, so you can't be all that bad.


----------



## kid (Mar 1, 2006)

you like larry the cable guy that makes you way cool in my book hope to see you around more.


kid


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 1, 2006)

kid, the wisdom of your signature quote reveals your thinking.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 1, 2006)

Techno, you can be counted on for a good laugh when the timing is right. I am enjoying getting to know you via your more serious posts as well. :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 1, 2006)

MA-Caver, I really appreciate your nuggets of wisdom that come with your posts.  I also enjoy your wit!  Carry on!

(Awesome thread!  I love it and I'm so glad Upnorth made this possible for us to participate!)

- Ceicei


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 1, 2006)

CC I find your posts to be thoughtful and informative and supportive when need be.  You have an inner strength I can't help but be jealous of.


----------



## Raewyn (Mar 1, 2006)

Ping, you're posts are always insightful and very very genuine


----------



## bignick (Mar 1, 2006)

Raewyn you always bring a good sens of down-under charm around.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 2, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> Raewyn you always bring a good sens of down-under charm around.


 
Ditto! It is great to hear from our friends down-under! 

BigNick, you are a highly focused, intelligent young man and knowledgeable martial artist (in more than one style!) who is also a good guy!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 2, 2006)

Jonathan Randall, you are complimentary and positive to just about everyone and a real go-getter ... and generous with the rep, too!  :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 2, 2006)

Georgia  You say what's on your mind that's for sure~! You get involved and don't take anything that you can't give back ~!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 2, 2006)

Kenpo Tess you are a sound a very wise woman not only do you control all the damages we cause you are also our spiritual leader.

Was that good Please do not beat me anymore I give!!!!!!
Your humble servent
Terry


----------



## kid (Mar 2, 2006)

Terry You look very happy/proud in your avatar, You also have always been polite.  Thanks

kid


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 2, 2006)

kid said:
			
		

> Terry You look very happy/proud in your avatar, You also have always been polite. Thanks
> 
> kid


 
Kid - you are one of the most loyal people I know and I know that you've got a good heart.  I think that you have really matured and become a strong adult.  I trust you with my life and with my children, because I know that you would do anything for any of us.  You're a good brother and I'm glad you are here with me on MT.


----------



## bignick (Mar 2, 2006)

UpNorth, what else can be said about the guy that created this love fest of a thread...good idea...


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 2, 2006)

Bignick you have become like a family memeber and maybe if I have the Honor to ever meet you you will be.
Your wisdom is way beyond your years and your sense of humor is second to none.
Terry


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 2, 2006)

I thought I would present a challange for the next person by posting on this thread. Terry posses the ability to discuss TKD objectively and that is a fine quality.
Sean


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 2, 2006)

ahh you're not so big a challenge Sean   You're a Good guy who says what's on his mind~!  You're coming outta your shell and your modshipness .. errr.. is going well too 

You're good people Sean


----------



## Gemini (Mar 2, 2006)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> ahh you're not so big a challenge Sean  You're a Good guy who says what's on his mind~! You're coming outta your shell and your modshipness .. errr.. is going well too
> 
> You're good people Sean


 
The way you write feels as if you were speaking right in front of me. It adds a personal touch that is very rare and I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

hhhmm...Gemini..what can I say about a guy with a good side and a bad side 

The "good" twin is fantastic.  Honest and sincere in his posts.  The "bad" twin is fun, cheeky and a hoot.

Gemini also has a healthy fear of angry dog avatars. 

but in all seriousness, Gemini, this forum is very lucky to have you and I think your a fair, honest and sincere person.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 2, 2006)

Well Lisa...YOU ROCK! (thanks for the term Geo...heh) You are dedicated to your art, committed to the board, provide supportive and insightful posts,  and make me laugh. What's not to like?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 2, 2006)

Pam, YOU ROCK TOO!!  You're pretty, smart, funny ... and gosh darnit, people like you!!  :wavey:


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 2, 2006)

you are a wonderful person, and i value the informaiton you share here on and in the LLR


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 2, 2006)

Brandijo, Wise you are, For Yoda, your avatar is.​


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 2, 2006)

Technopunk- you always keep us guessing as to what your next avatar will be.  As I said before- I enjoy reading your funny posts, and you're helpful as well.


----------



## someguy (Mar 3, 2006)

tkdgirl- I really don't know you very well because I'm not around enough.  Shame on me.  But enough about me.  Your avatar amuses me greatly.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 3, 2006)

someguy said:
			
		

> tkdgirl- I really don't know you very well because I'm not around enough. Shame on me. But enough about me. Your avatar amuses me greatly.


 
Even though you may here much, you are more then just "someguy" around these parts...


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 3, 2006)

Upnorth, I like how you constantly analyze your art and are looking for input on how to improve and make yourself and your art the best it can be.  I respect that a lot.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 3, 2006)

Flying Crane ~ I highly respect you and your knowledge. You are always helpful and patient in your posts. You take the time to listen and state your position clearly and respectfully. You are an asset to this board. :asian:
(Except your avatar freaks me out lol!)


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 4, 2006)

Jade Tigress-  you make everyone here welcome, have a great sense of humor, and also helpful.  I enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 7, 2006)

TKDgirl, you always greet new members, and work to make them feel welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 8, 2006)

Technopunk is intelligent, articulate, funny as hell, and loyal to his friends.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 8, 2006)

JadeTigress is a Sweetheart who always has something nice to say, her posts make me smile


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 8, 2006)

Tess you are the true Queen of Pain, you don't suffer fools gladly and guide the LLR with a firm hand and lots of support!


----------



## kid (Mar 8, 2006)

Ping, you are really kind and appear almost everywhere I look in MT.  I am glad you are here cause I like to read your posts.


Mark


----------



## someguy (Mar 10, 2006)

Kid, you just seem to be a pretty cool person.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 11, 2006)

someguy said:
			
		

> Kid, you just seem to be a pretty cool person.


 
O.K...I'll play.

Someguy has a cool handle and sig.!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 11, 2006)

Paul has a great knowlage of the material he presents, and his posts are well written.


----------



## Shodan (Mar 11, 2006)

Technopunk is funny and always keeps us guessing........


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 11, 2006)

Shodan is sweet, kind, and considerate to everyone.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 17, 2006)

Jade Tigress somehow manages to 

a) post a whole lot 

&

b) have something clever and/or important to say in each and every one of them.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 20, 2006)

bushidomartialarts-  You've not been here for long, but you do share a lot of knowledge and are nice.  You're a valuable member!


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2006)

TKDgirl, you're like honey nut cheerios...

Nobody doesnt love you!


----------



## bydand (Apr 16, 2006)

Sam, I haven't been here long, but after reading some of your posts; I for one am glad you are back with us after Lent.  And I look forward to your future posts.


----------



## Sam (May 18, 2006)

this is a good thread, it should be revived.

Scott, your avatar is ADORABLE!

is that your son?


----------



## Swordlady (May 18, 2006)

Sam...for one who has endured much in her young life, you are stronger than you know.  You are a source of inspiration for the other younger members on MT.  I'm glad to have gotten to know you a bit.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 19, 2006)

Swordlady, you are an intelligent, well-spoken, compassionate, respected woman. I appreciate your presence on the board.


----------



## Raewyn (May 20, 2006)

Jade Tigress, you are a very supportive member here on MT.  I appreciate your compassion and open mindness


----------



## Paul B (May 21, 2006)

Raewyn:

Your Avatar rocks and you always manage to find the best smilies!


----------



## bluemtn (May 21, 2006)

Paul-  I haven't been able to read too much of your posts in the past, but now I see more of your posts.  I see that you're a real funny and helpful guy.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 21, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Paul- I haven't been able to read too much of your posts in the past, but now I see more of your posts. I see that you're a real funny and helpful guy. Keep up the good work!


 
Tkdgirl, you are a positive and productive force on the board and you are going to make a great Mentor.


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2006)

Jonathan,

You are very kind, well educated, and incredibly knowledgeable of nearly every aspect of MA.  You've been a great friend and awesome mentor.

IcemanSK prolly said it best when he said your college boxing coach would be incredibly proud of who you've become, on and off the mat.  :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Jonathan,
> 
> You are very kind, well educated, and incredibly knowledgeable of nearly every aspect of MA. You've been a great friend and awesome mentor.
> 
> IcemanSK prolly said it best when he said your college boxing coach would be incredibly proud of who you've become, on and off the mat. :asian:


Carol you aviator is one of the best on MT and you are always so kind to everybody
Terry


----------



## HKphooey (May 22, 2006)

Terry,

Do not know where to start!    I never met ya, but I feel like I have known ya for years.  We always get to hear about the kids and see the family photos.  You seen to always have an open mind to all posts.

You are a great representative of TKD and the martial arts.


----------



## bydand (May 22, 2006)

HKPhooey, love your name for one thing! (my favorite cartoon as a kid)  Also all of your posts are positive and you share some great insights without seeming to pass judgement on the other person.





			
				Sam said:
			
		

> this is a good thread, it should be revived.
> 
> Scott, your avatar is ADORABLE!
> 
> is that your son?



Sorry for the long delay , busy at work like you wouoldn't belive.  Yes that is my 4 year-old for my avitar.


----------



## bluemtn (May 22, 2006)

Bydand-  that is a cute avatar, and I enjoy reading your posts.  You are nice and helpful.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 22, 2006)

tkdgirl - you always have something positive to say and always welcome new members...it's a pleasure to read your posts.


----------



## ed-swckf (May 22, 2006)

Jade tigress - you have an admirable taste in cars!:ultracool


----------



## Swordlady (May 22, 2006)

Jade Tigress, you really know how to make new MT members feel welcome, and you are kind and patient with everyone.  

Edited to add: Ed, you have great taste in hobbies (videography).


----------



## green meanie (May 22, 2006)

Swordlady, you're one of my favorites. You _REALLY_ are our MT Jedi Knight. :asian:


----------



## Henderson (May 22, 2006)

Denny (Green Meanie) is a genuine soul and a true friend.


----------



## Ceicei (May 22, 2006)

Henderson, I truly enjoy your posts.  You have an interesting insight with your views.  Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------



## lenatoi (May 23, 2006)

I always enjoy a conversation when Ceicei is involved. She has the gift of making me feel comfortable to say what I want to say. She has encoraged my involvement in MT.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 24, 2006)

lenatoi said:
			
		

> I always enjoy a conversation when Ceicei is involved. She has the gift of making me feel comfortable to say what I want to say. She has encoraged my involvement in MT.





lenatoi has a great sense of humor


----------



## Henderson (May 24, 2006)

Jade Tigress is always up-beat, positive, and funny.  But quick to call "BS" when she sees it....which is cool!


----------



## bluemtn (May 24, 2006)

Henderson-  You are always helpful, you're nice to those here on MT, and knowledgeable.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 25, 2006)

1. I love your penguin.
2. You, like me are a Southern Girl, and that makes you COOL!


----------



## Ceicei (May 25, 2006)

I'm glad you have a great love for books.  So do I....  Many of the genres you like are similar.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Carol (May 25, 2006)

Bookworm, 

You like me...  are a bookworm, and play guitar...which makes you DOUBLY COOL!  :ultracool:ultracool 

Love having you here on MT and hope you post more!! artyon:


----------



## Ceicei (May 25, 2006)

Carol,

I love your enthusiasm and your deep insight on different topics.  You provide value to MT and I'm glad to have you here.

- Ceicei


----------



## Jenna (May 25, 2006)

Hey there Ceicei 

S'cuse me I only know you from your posting but if you allow me to say you have the most honest straightforward and enlightented voice. You put your thoughts down clearly and without ulterior motivation and that is a rarity and I know you will not poke fun at me as one who reads for learning if I say your posts are at times inspired and at others inspirational. Thank you 

And thank you to ALL the honest and forthright members like yourself who impart advice and show direction even though they may not even know it.

Oh and BIG congratulations Ceicei on achieving your 2nd Brown you can play rough houses with the big boys now, LOL 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## MA-Caver (May 25, 2006)

Jenna, you're rapidly becoming *one of* (out of many) the best of the newer members. You're not afraid to post and get involved with discussions across the board. 
Your own new threads are thought-provoking and interesting. 
Glad to have you here. Keep up the good stuff, don't sweat the bad stuff. 

:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (May 25, 2006)

MA Caver, 

You are always a good post and always quick with the witty posts.   You are an asset to the mentor group and MT.com.

And I must say, your hobby sounds really cool!


----------



## bluemtn (May 25, 2006)

HKPhooey-  I always enjoy reading your posts.  You're helpful and witty!


----------



## Swordlady (May 27, 2006)

tdkgirl, you encourage others with your posts, and are very helpful and welcoming with the newer posters.  I'm glad that you were chosen as a Mentor.


----------



## bluemtn (May 27, 2006)

Swordlady-  I always enjoy reading your posts, and I'm glad you've become a moderator.


----------



## Sam (May 27, 2006)

tkd girl - you are very reasonable and make some great posts which help difuse crazy situations.


----------



## green meanie (May 27, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> tkd girl - you are very reasonable and make some great posts which help difuse crazy situations.


 
Sam. You're wise beyond your years... and you're evilness in full bloom.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 28, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Sam. You're wise beyond your years... and you're evilness in full bloom.


 
You are so green and so mean and it so shows in all of your posts.  Seriously, its nice to have someone with your experience on this board.


----------



## terryl965 (May 28, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> You are so green and so mean and it so shows in all of your posts. Seriously, its nice to have someone with your experience on this board.


 
Upnorth all I can say is great work and I love those penquins.
Terry


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 4, 2006)

terry-  I always enjoy reading your posts, even if you are trying to take my trophy away!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

Never a wasted word comes from you, tkdgirl....always thought provoking or polite....usually both!


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 5, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> Never a wasted word comes from you, tkdgirl....always thought provoking or polite....usually both!


 
Stone_dragone-  You are very helpful and nice, and welcoming to the new members!


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 5, 2006)

tkdgirl, 
you also are very welcoming to the new members, you are a much needed asset to MartialTalk in helping others to feel more comfortable.  Thank you for being you.

- Ceicei


----------



## matt.m (Jun 5, 2006)

Ceicei,

You are very thoughtful to others.  You have a general concern for all, and give very good answers in posts.


----------



## Carol (Jun 5, 2006)

Matt M,

You are a dynamite new member that is very knowedgeable and full of great advice.  You are a warrior that inspires me time and again with your courage.  Thank you for being such a great inspiration :asain:


----------



## Lisa (Jun 5, 2006)

Matt, you have been with us for a very short time but you are one of the new members posts that I always make sure to read.  I like your points of view and am happy you have joined.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 5, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Matt, you have been with us for a very short time but you are one of the new members posts that I always make sure to read. I like your points of view and am happy you have joined.


 
Lisa what can I say about you that has not been sais you are the backbone for the entire forum.
Terry


----------



## matt.m (Jun 5, 2006)

Lisa and Carol said kind things about me so it is my turn to do the same for both of them.  Lisa and Carol both make good points and put peoples feelings into account when they reply to posts.

There is substance to their thought and it isn't a bunch of hoobie di do and nonsense.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 5, 2006)

I missed a beat, sorry.  Terry is extremely knowledgeable about tae kwon do.  He gives good answers to all questions in a thourough manner.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 5, 2006)

Matt-  you are most certainly becoming a valuable member in your shor time  here.  You always have a nice comment to say to someone, and are also always helpful.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 6, 2006)

tkdgirk ~ you are always helpful, considerate, and welcoming to everyone...you are a pleasure to have around. :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 6, 2006)

Jade:
You have one of the bestest avs ever 
No, seriously, you are quick to respond to situations and your posts are insightful.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 6, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Jade:
> You have one of the bestest avs ever
> No, seriously, you are quick to respond to situations and your posts are insightful.



lol..yeah...my avatar rocks... 

Egg ~ I love your sense of humor and your ability to rise above challenges with a sense of purpose and accomplishment. You have great character.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 6, 2006)

Jade,

You have a no nonsense and effective outlook on training, from what I have seen of you I would say you have a wonderful personality.


----------



## hapki68 (Jun 6, 2006)

Boy, I jumped into this just at the right time.  

Matt is a great guy who was one of the first to make me feel really welcome at MT.  He's got a lot of advice to share and knows his art well.  If you don't know this guy yet, you need to 

Patrick


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 6, 2006)

Hapki, I admire you for being real about your life, and for your dedication to your MA training.  I consider you to be an honorable man.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 6, 2006)

Swordlady, your genuine caring for other people shows in your posts and your actions here.  I'm proud to have you on the mod team and to have met you via internet. :asian:


----------



## Shodan (Jun 6, 2006)

Swordlady- you have become a quick friend- you are fun to talk with and are the only woman I know that has some expertise with a sword!!


----------



## Sam (Jun 6, 2006)

Shesulsa,

You are the member of MT who I look up to the most. You understand people incredibly well and are extremely caring towards everyone you meet.

The world needs more people like you.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 6, 2006)

Shodan, always a pleaseure reading your posts.  Gotta love your choice of martial arts too - Kenpo & Arnis.  

Sam, you always seem to stay open minded and are quick to welcome new "posters".  And it is nice to see more Tracy Kenpo practioners.

Both, I am nowhere near your post totals yet, but hope to get there.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 6, 2006)

HKphooey,

You made me feel welcome when I first joined.  It is always a pleasure reading what you have to say.


----------



## Sam (Jun 7, 2006)

matt, I haven't known you very long, but you are inspiring to other martial artists, and very friendly.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 7, 2006)

Sam ~ for a young woman with alot on her plate, you handle yourself with increasing maturity and are fun to have on the board.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 7, 2006)

Jade Tigress, not only are you patient and kind with everyone; you're a lot of fun on the forum as well.  And you have a great sense of humor.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 7, 2006)

Not only are you a sincere and consistant poster, SwordLady, you are also an incredible resource for the sword art forums and you look suh-WEET in leather!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 7, 2006)

SwordLady ~ You are the only real Jedi we have on Martial Talk! Seriously, you rock with a sword girl. You are highly knowledgable in your art and are a tremendous asset to the board and the staff.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 7, 2006)

Oops...me and Egg posting for SL at the same time...heh

Egg ~ you make kick *** avatars!


----------



## matt.m (Jun 7, 2006)

You have a crazy, dry, uncanny sense of humor.  We could hang out....That is funny.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 14, 2006)

I know this was done a few weeks ago.  However I think these kinds of things are good for morale.  Remeber, say something nice about the person who posted above you.

-Matt


----------



## beau_safken (Jun 14, 2006)

Streetfighter is the best game in the world, and only the best of person's play it like Matt.M


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 14, 2006)

beau_safken has a heart of gold and really likes is new place to live, by the way how did your move go?
Terry


----------



## matt.m (Jun 14, 2006)

Terry is a very thoughtful person who genuinely cares for the MA's and other martial artists.  The guy has good personality.


----------



## donna (Jun 15, 2006)

matt brightens people's days when he leaves nice comments with his reps


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 15, 2006)

matt ~ you are friendly and have a great, upbeat personality. I also appreciate your sense of humor.  You are a pleasure to have around the board. :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 15, 2006)

Donna ~ You are sweet and always have something positive to contribute to a thread.


----------



## Sam (Jun 15, 2006)

Jade Tigress - besides having an awesome screen name, you are a very caring and supportive person, and have a sympathetic ear to whoever may need one.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 15, 2006)

Sam:

Evilness has rarely bloomed so charmingly


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 15, 2006)

Egg,

Love your posts.  Especially the "Koans".  Keep 'em coming.  Makes me stop and think during the hectic day.

You have a great humor about you, too!


----------



## matt.m (Jun 15, 2006)

HKphooey is just coolness personified.  Congrats again on your 4th dan.

-Matt


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 15, 2006)

HKphooey-  you are always helpful to those with questions, and I always enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## matt.m (Jun 15, 2006)

TKDgirl has a very upbeat personality.  She always has something either nice or clever to say.  Most the time she works both in.


----------



## green meanie (Jun 15, 2006)

Matt.m. My Marine Corps brother and a former wrestler, you're family. I'm glad you're here.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 15, 2006)

Green meanie - you have the best avatars, and the quotes always seem to go with them.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 15, 2006)

Kacey, you treat everyone with equal respect and are very helpful with your posts.  Though you are an instructor, you are still willing to learn from others.  I am grateful to have met you on MT.


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 16, 2006)

Swordlady; for not being a judgemental person and for taking people on their own merits - you rock !!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 16, 2006)

Raewyn ~ You are sweet and humble, but you stand your ground. You make everyone feel like a friend.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 16, 2006)

Jade is nuts lol.  I would love to have her on my side in a dark alley fight for your life scenario.  She rocks.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 16, 2006)

Matt - you don't let the problems you have in life slow you down, and you are an inspiration to all those who say "I can't because..."


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 16, 2006)

Karen,

You are a model martial artist and person.  I respect and value your open-minded posts.  The fact you are in the Spec. Ed. field tells me a lot about your personality.  I am sure your students are lucky to have you.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 16, 2006)

HKphooey, not only do you have a cool username (I watched Hong Kong Phooey all the time as a kid), you also exemplify that coolness in your posts.  You are quick to help others, especially those new to the arts.  And congrats again for making your 4th Dan!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 16, 2006)

Swordlady, you rock!  I was in the video store the other day, and imagine my surprise...


----------



## matt.m (Jun 16, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Swordlady, you rock! I was in the video store the other day, and imagine my surprise...


 

Dude, you can make people smile.  That is an awesome quality.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 16, 2006)

Matt, I commend you for your military service and your "never give up" attitude towards life.  Hoo-ah!


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 16, 2006)

Swordlady,

Your humor that you sprinkle throughout MartialTalk is very much appreciated.  Thanks!

- Ceicei


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 16, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Swordlady,
> 
> Your humor that you sprinkle throughout MartialTalk is very much appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> - Ceicei


 
CC you've been on MT for a while and I've come to appreciate your no nonsense approach to the arts.  Your perspective is valuable to me.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 16, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> CC you've been on MT for a while and I've come to appreciate your no nonsense approach to the arts. Your perspective is valuable to me.


 
This guy has the uncanny ability to find good in everything and everybody.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 11, 2006)

(I don't want this to disappear, so I'm doing your name again)

matt.m-  You are helpful, witty, and very nice to those around you.  A gem to have around.


----------



## Shodan (Jul 11, 2006)

TKD Girl- Love your avatar- who can go wrong with elephants?!!  You seem like a very nice person, born in the same month as myself.  Off to check out your myspace page!!


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 11, 2006)

Shodan, 

Your compassion and concern for others is noticed and very much appreciated.  Thank you.  Continue to be who you are!  

- Ceicei


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 11, 2006)

Shodan ~ You are a caring person to all and a doting mother for your little cuties. You are also a dedicated martial artist I have much respect for.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 12, 2006)

Tigress.. One of the only people ever to give me a gift I really liked.  Pretty, supportive, patient, loyal to family and friends alike.  One of the best friends I ever had. I love you to death.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 12, 2006)

Shaolinwind is smart, quick witted, and has a fantastic sense of humor. He is kind, has integrity, and perseveres through all kinds of trials. He is a gifted martial artist who is dedicated to his training, and once he sets his mind to something he follows through, true to his word. He is a true friend to me, the brother I never had but always wanted. *hugs* I love him to death too. 

Now that we got all the mush out of the way...when you getting your butt to Chicago? *smack* heehee


P.S. Love the avatar...


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 12, 2006)

Jade-  you are a true friend indeed!  Quick witted, nice, and always there willing to help...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 12, 2006)

tkdgirl ~ you are always positive and upbeat, you always make new members feel welcome and contribute productively to board content. Oh, and you're sweet too!  :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 8, 2006)

Thought I'd revive this thread.

I'll start with Terry.

Terry, you always have great thread topics and know how to laugh at yourself and not take things too seriously.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 8, 2006)

Jade, 

You always know how to bring me up when I am down.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 8, 2006)

You have always had amazing avatars that are really pretty interesting.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2006)

Matt you are always a great poster with alot of great info.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 8, 2006)

Terry, you are an amazing personality and a fantastic martial artists.  I am proud to have worked with you this past year. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2006)

Lisa you bring so much joy to everybody here at MT, you always think about others before yourself and that is one of your best qualitys. I have been blessed to be able to be around you Thank you.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 8, 2006)

Terry,

You are one that I have never met but who I know is strong in their convictions.

Hoshin,

Matt


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 8, 2006)

Matt, your posts are always level headed and postive.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 8, 2006)

Jade you are one of my favorite poster and I just love that avatar of your, you have a knack for helping all that join.


----------



## exile (Dec 8, 2006)

Terry's compassion and love of his fellow human beings shine through his posts just as much as his complete honesty, knowledge and deep dedication to his art... you can't get much better than that!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2006)

Exile, you *should* get that gold star for reviving this wonderful thread!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 8, 2006)

Your passion - for MA and caving - speak well of you as a person.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 8, 2006)

You ARE one of the kewl people and I think the people you have dedicated your life thus far to helping and teaching speak more to your good charater and who you are as a person than anything else ever could!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2006)

You're a good on line buddy and make a day go a little better. PONG!


----------



## Drac (Dec 9, 2006)

Your posted photographs of the caves are EXCELLENT...Your knowledge and passion for caves is exceeded only by your knowledge and passion for the MA..


----------



## bydand (Dec 9, 2006)

Drac,
You are one of my favorites' here on Martial Talk.  Mainly because your posts are loaded with common sense and you can always inject some humor when it is needed.  You come across as somebody it would be a pleasure to sit down and share a few stories and beers with.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 9, 2006)

Scott you bring wisdom and family values to MT and I applaud you for that, your Love for family and training is second to none here.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 9, 2006)

Terry, your passion and compassion for those you care about - and for those you don't know, as well - are clearly evident in your posts.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 9, 2006)

Kacey as your Avator says you are one of the cool kids and I personnally look forward to your post, they are right on and you give some  of the best advice around, Thank you for letting us get to know you


----------



## Lisa (Dec 9, 2006)

Terry is one of the true spirits of MartialTalk.  His knowledge, compassion for others and his ability to extend his hand in friendship to everyone around him makes him a true asset and I am blessed to call him my friend. :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 9, 2006)

Lisa, you are an intelligent and strong woman. Always persevering through life's ups and downs with grace. You are understanding and compassionate and not quick to pass judgement. I am blessed to call you a friend.


----------



## exile (Dec 9, 2006)

Pam, you are a kind, supportive, and a clear-headed thinker whose posts--- well-reasoned, informative and timely---I always appreciate.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 9, 2006)

Exile, I thoroughly enjoy your posts. You are an intelligent person who always keeps a good perspective. You are encouraging to other members and can debate a topic without getting personal. Kudos. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 9, 2006)

Jade what can I say but the Dark Mistress is one of the better and compassionate people MT has Thank you for being here day in and day out.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 9, 2006)

Terry, your outlook is always positive and you always see the good side of any issue or event.


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 9, 2006)

Kacey-  I always enjoy reading your posts.  You're always nice, helpful,   insightful, and a great moderator!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 10, 2006)

TKD girl, your positive attitude is contagious.  You are an asset to MT.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 10, 2006)

Lisa, you have a great sense of humor and are a helluva good op.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 10, 2006)

Jeff you are...umm...hmmm...someone wanna take this one? :lol2:


Seriously, Jeff is very well versed in a variety of MA's and make intelligent, well informed posts.  Damn nice guy too, even though he won't admit it in public.


----------



## Drac (Dec 10, 2006)

Lisa..I love reading your posts..,You handle your Mod duies fairly and justly.You and Mr. Chew are a great part of MT..


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 10, 2006)

Drac-  your avatar and username may strike fear into the hearts of those that are new here, but they'll soon learn that you really are nice, funny and helpful!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 10, 2006)

tkdgirl, you are too sweet for words. I so appreciate your gentle presence on MT. You always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 10, 2006)

Jade, you always have a kind word for everyone - even off this thread!


----------



## bydand (Dec 10, 2006)

Kacey, with everybody on MT, you shine through!  Your choice of real life work as a teacher makes you stand out from the masses. Add to that your dedication to your MA and your insightful, well thought out posts here make you truely one of a kind.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 11, 2006)

Scott, your posts are always well thought out and intelligent, plus you have a good sense of humor. I appreciate your contributions. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2006)

Jade I find all that you do to be an insperation to us all. you are witty inteligent and most of all a friend to all here on MT


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 11, 2006)

Terry-  You're an excellent mod.  you have a great sense of humor, willing to help, and all in all, I just really enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 12, 2006)

tkdgirl, your humility is a perfect example of a martial artist at it's best. :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 6, 2008)

Jade:

I'm not sure how I got back to this thread; but, there was your lovingly threatening pic on the last post.

You've inspired me to revive the thread.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 6, 2008)

Awwwww...thanks Jim! I'm glad I was able to sufficiently coerc...I mean, _inspire_ you. 

You have always been an asset to MT. Your introspection always makes me think,and it's good to have you back.  :asian:


----------



## Fiendlover (May 6, 2008)

Jade Tigress I enjoy reading your threads and posts and i agree on your view that belts are our foundation in martial arts.


----------



## celtic_crippler (May 6, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> Jade Tigress I enjoy reading your threads and posts and i agree on your view that belts are our foundation in martial arts.


 
Love the avatar "Celtic Warrior".


----------



## Josh (May 6, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> Love the avatar "Celtic Warrior".



Love the user name/ avatar. Yes, they should have tapped.:boing2:

 broken bones = never a good thing.


----------



## Fiendlover (May 6, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> Love the avatar "Celtic Warrior".


Why thank you.  I love yours as well.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 7, 2008)

Fiendlover, I find you to be a positive poster here and appreciate your input on threads. :asian:


----------



## HG1 (May 7, 2008)

Jade Tigress,  I've enjoyed your input during our discussions on TCMA's.


----------

